# Any choral arrangements of Beethoven's Allegretto (7th symphony)?



## Noogah (Oct 12, 2011)

My favorite classical piece is the second movement of Beethoven's 7th symphony, Allegretto. It might be a cliche, but I don't care. It moves me like no other musical piece has.

I have always been thrilled by the idea of a choral arrangement of this piece. I think it would be extremely powerful.

I have only found two choral arrangements. One by Libera, and one from an album called Choral Adagios. Both are okay, but sub-par. They don't really use the piece to it's full potential. It is full of such pathos and sadness, but it's true power doesn't carry through in these arrangements.

I'm sure someone could do it right, though.

Does anyone know of any other choral arrangements for this piece?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joebillybob (Apr 11, 2014)

*Found a good one*

If you haven't found it by now, there's a beautiful version at the end of the movie "Zardoz"



Noogah said:


> My favorite classical piece is the second movement of Beethoven's 7th symphony, Allegretto. It might be a cliche, but I don't care. It moves me like no other musical piece
> 
> I have always been thrilled by the idea of a choral arrangement of this piece. I think it would be extremely powerful.
> 
> ...


----------



## jboothhome (Sep 9, 2020)

I did an arrangement of the opening theme and variations for women's chorus. I kept the arrangement quite simple to accommodate the mix of skills in the chorus. I would say it was very successful with both the singers and the audience.

On ChoralWiki: 
https://www.cpdl.org/wiki/index.php/Symphony_No._7,_Opus_92,_II_(Ludwig_van_Beethoven)

On MuseScore - the a cappella version and a version with brass quintet:
https://musescore.com/jbooth


----------

